# Body shop in berkshire



## DimitriUK (Jan 18, 2017)

I managed to dent and light scratch my door on a barrier extension any recommendations for a body shop around berkshire guys?

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Porkypig (Jun 20, 2012)

Contact Neil or Louise at Bromley Garage Services in Winnersh, wokingham. I have seen lots of their work and it has always been good. BGS. 01189787525 :thumb:


----------

